# Ielts score



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

hi all,
i have few question related to EOI

1. how to find recognized educational institution for EOI

2. how much IELTS score requred for principle and dependent applicant

3. IElTS result required in EOI means before submitting EOI

4. IS their any considerations of austrlian assessment letter in EOi or any other stage?

5. i heard that if we have enough points in EOI and if we get ITA and finally when we apply for visa ..but i dont have any job offer...so they give job search 9 month visa instead of giving 2 yr resident visa am i right or i am missing anything? 

guide me


----------



## russel_705 (Nov 9, 2011)

1. see recognize qualification in NZ immigration website about qualification. If your qualification is exempt list then you can apply EOI but if your qualification is not on Exempt list then u should apply for PAR in NZQA website before logging EOI
2. In your EOI u must specify how you meet English requirement.
3. same as 2
4. no way in Australian assesment for NZ immigration you should start from begining


----------

